# make index for ports



## jotawski (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

I got this message when I did a *make index* for my ports tree


```
[dell] ~# cd /usr/ports/
[dell] /usr/ports# make index
Generating INDEX-8 - please wait..Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26
 Done.
[dell] /usr/ports#
```

I do not understand and how to get rid of this kind of warning.

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe this will help ?


----------



## jotawski (Dec 1, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help ?



Really thanks for your helps and great hints. I have two openldap in my ports tree.  Both of them are in net/, they are openldap-sasl-client and openldap-client.  They point to the same server openldap24-server. They give the same package name too.

Is this a bug in ports tree?

Anyway, many thanks indeed for your time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Update your ports tree and run [cmd=]make fetchindex[/cmd]


----------



## jotawski (Dec 2, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Update your ports tree and run [cmd=""]make fetchindex[/cmd]



Once I did a make fetchindex I also got 


```
% pkg_version -v -smouse

....PKGNAME not found in mousepad/Makefile
```

when I want to check for up to date of a few ports afterwards.  But not all of them gave this warning so that I revert back in doing make index and ignore the warning.

Thank you for your hints.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2011)

I think your ports tree is not in pristine condition. You should never see errors like the ones you describe. I would really urge you to run a [cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]

This should give you a brand-new and complete ports tree, and an up-to-date INDEX file.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 2, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think your ports tree is not in pristine condition. You should never see errors like the ones you describe. I would really urge you to run a [cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]
> 
> This should give you a brand-new and complete ports tree, and an up-to-date INDEX file.



There is no tag in my /var/db/portsnap/ but I am now fetching.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2011)

No tag. That would suggest you either never updated your ports tree, or didn't use portsnap to do that. Maybe you were using csup or cvsup. Switching to portsnap is advisable (don't forget to take the 'ports' stuff out of csup/cvsup *if* you're switching over). 

Once the *portsnap fetch extract* is done you can keep the ports tree up-to-date with *portsnap fetch update*, or use my script to automate the process.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 2, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No tag. That would suggest you either never updated your ports tree, or didn't use portsnap to do that. Maybe you were using csup or cvsup. Switching to portsnap is advisable (don't forget to take the 'ports' stuff out of csup/cvsup *if* you're switching over).
> 
> Once the *portsnap fetch extract* is done you can keep the ports tree up-to-date with *portsnap fetch update*, or use my script to automate the process.



Yes, this is my new machine.  I always use my old faithful cvsup with all supfiles from /usr/share/examples/cvsup and look for the feastest host via fastest_cvsup and pass the first one to the command, for example of ports
[cmd=""]# cvsup -g -L 2 -h _host_ /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile[/cmd]

Once again really thanks for all your helps and hints.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

jotawski said:
			
		

> I got this message when I did a *make index* for my ports tree
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


FWIW for the past decade or so I've seen similar duplicate entry messages come up from time to time (I always *make index* myself). You can safely ignore them. It's just a slight error and it's usually corrected after a short while. Even with the error the INDEX file will be good to use.


----------

